# Fluval 88g co2 help needed!



## michael woods (14 Apr 2014)

I've been running the fluval 88g in my 64l tank at 1 bubble per 3 seconds (awaiting drop checker from co2art) for the past two weeks.  Last week I started to realise there is a build up of what can only be described as the same as the contents of a co2 fire extinguisher building up on the airline to the diffuser.  The crud comes off easily if I brush it.  I'm just wondering if anyone else has had this issue and whether it is detrimental to the tank and thus preventable?? I'm running a fluval 106 external canister and the flow isn't all that great so I've added an additional hydor koralia powerhead to maximise co2 diffusion.

  Any help would be hugely appreciated!

  Cheers, Mike


----------



## three-fingers (14 Apr 2014)

Is it on the inside or outside of the tubing, and is it only on the tubing below the water line?  Are you using a proper CO2 check-valve on the tubing?

It's probably just essentially like a limescale buildup and not detrimental, but could you maybe take a pic?


----------



## michael woods (14 Apr 2014)

Sorry, should have been clearer. Yeah it's on the outside and is only present below the water line. It is more concentrated the closer it gets to the diffuser. Well the kit didn't come with a check valve (just the canister, regulator, bubble counter, diffuser and airline tubing) so I bought one from co2art which I am assuming is adequate? I'll put one up as soon as I can. Thanks for the reply,

Mike[DOUBLEPOST=1397507875][/DOUBLEPOST]
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 That's the best picture I could get. Hope you can see it


----------



## michael woods (14 Apr 2014)

[/URL][/IMG] Try that one sorry[DOUBLEPOST=1397508224][/DOUBLEPOST]
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 Finally mastered it. New to the site and had to google how to get pictures up on here lol


----------



## three-fingers (15 Apr 2014)

Nothing to worry about then, just limescale type stuff .


----------



## Julian (18 Apr 2014)

I had the same problem until I switched to some black JBL CO2 tubing. Seems the more rigid the tubing, the better it is at resisting this stuff.


----------



## michael woods (18 Apr 2014)

Hi Julian, yeah I too have since upgraded. I decided to get the full co2 paintball kit from co2 art which was well recommended. However, the damn thing didn't come with any instructions so after watching countless YouTube videos and frantically searching google I was excited to get it filled and get it running. Disaster. Worked great when I switched it on but as soon as I unplugged the solenoid the damn thing blew!! Had liquid co2 pouring from inbetweeneers the regulator and paintball adapter. Thankfully I'm taking it to the place where I got it filled tomorrow, where they're hopefully going to explain what went wrong. Not having much luck with pressurised co2


----------



## Andy Thurston (18 Apr 2014)

Was it laid down?


----------



## michael woods (18 Apr 2014)

No I had it upright but I THINK I know what happened...there is another valve, disguised as a nut on top that I think regulates the pressure through the second gauge before the needle valve which I had left shut so I think there was a back up of pressure. It's my first paintball setup and was a bit gutted it didn't have instructions but should hopefully be able to get it sorted tomorrow. Just hoping the regulator isn't busted


----------



## Julian (19 Apr 2014)

I'm really sorry this has happened to you, I know how disheartening it can be, but don't give up! At least you didn't come home to a tank full of dead fish or a broken, high pressurised cannister flying around your room!

It sounds like the seal between the adaptor and the regulator wasn't completely air tight. Did you check it for leaks at any point? If not, Fairy Liquid is good for this, just cover all the joints with it and look for bubbles next time.

I know you said it was working fine when it was on but it sounds like it may have been leaking through the adaptor at this point. It would make sense because if the adaptor was leaking while it was all on, turning off the solenoid would have increased the pressure causing more CO2 to escape..

I'm guessing there should be a rubber o-ring on the side that connects to the cannister, and another on your regulator. If there is, then the seal wasnt tight enough. I have to pray to the seven gods for strength to get the regulator off my FE...

Only other thing I can think of is that the thread on the adaptor or the regulator bolt might be damaged, did it go on straight?


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Apr 2014)

Could be a couple of things. Most likley a damaged sealing face on the paintball tank or a missing/damaged oring/washer or both. i would think there would be little or no difference in the pressure when the co2 is switched on, the pressure would still be 50 bar ish, you would have to use a hell of a lot of gas to reduce the pressure on the inlet and the reg would ice up first(very unlikely when used for a fish tank, even a big one)
I screw the nut on as far as possible by hand to ensure the thread is not crossed, it should screw down easily and freely then only needs a little turn of the spanner to seal it. i will be interested to hear what the co2 guys say
Dont forget to take the regulator with and get them to show you how to fit it properly. As a safety precaution you should check seals and sealing faces before you fit any reg to any cylinder also its a good idea to have a couple of spare seals around as these can be damaged very easily. The co2 guys will probably supply these seals too.
I dont want to put you off using co2 but people have been overcome and died as a result of co2 leaks in poorly ventilated pub cellars so be very careful.


----------



## Julian (19 Apr 2014)

Big clown said:


> Could be a couple of things. Most likley a damaged sealing face on the paintball tank or a missing/damaged oring/washer or both. i would think there would be little or no difference in the pressure when the co2 is switched on, the pressure would still be 50 bar ish, you would have to use a hell of a lot of gas to reduce the pressure on the inlet and the reg would ice up first(very unlikely when used for a fish tank, even a big one)
> I screw the nut on as far as possible by hand to ensure the thread is not crossed, it should screw down easily and freely then only needs a little turn of the spanner to seal it. i will be interested to hear what the co2 guys say
> Dont forget to take the regulator with and get them to show you how to fit it properly. As a safety precaution you should check seals and sealing faces before you fit any reg to any cylinder also its a good idea to have a couple of spare seals around as these can be damaged very easily. The co2 guys will probably supply these seals too.
> I dont want to put you off using co2 but people have been overcome and died as a result of co2 leaks in poorly ventilated pub cellars so be very careful.



My thinking was that when the solenoid is on, there are 2 routes for the CO2 to escape, then when you turn it off, there is only 1 route hence more pressure.

And, OMG? Lets say my 2KG FE leaked in my bedroom, would that be enough to kill me?!


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Apr 2014)

Its an extreme set of circumstances but if you put your head into a cabinet where a full fe was leaking for a few minutes you could be in trouble. The co2 would probably escape under the door and make its way downstairs
I just used it to make you aware of the dangers of compressed co2 in unventilated spaces
As for the 2 routes for the co2 to escape, to prove a point when you connect your regulator back up open the fe and the needle valve full switch the solenoid and see if the contents gauge pressure drops any. Your thinking would be correct at much lower pressure but then the escaping gas probably wouldn't be enough to be a problem


----------



## michael woods (19 Apr 2014)

Sorry for the late reply...busy bee today. So...took it to the co2 guys and turns out the regulator wasn't screwed on tight enough to the adapter and paintball cylinder, hence the leak. That dial I was also contemplating turning on the top was also a big no no as it's an automatic regulator so as soon as the first gauge reads 1000psi it is automatically converted to a more workable 30psi so it's a good job I didn't fiddle with that otherwise I could have had a canon in my hands! Anyway, the guy took the cylinder and adapter off my hands in exchange for a 3kg cylinder that requires no adapter and will probably only need filling every blue moon. Absolutely made up with the guy as my regulator and solenoid screwed right on to the cylinder (which has a tap on top to shut it off in an emergency) and it's has been up and running for a good few hours now. Will feel a lot better tomorrow morning when I know my solenoid works for sure though! And yeah, don't mean to compound the issue but co2 isn't good stuff! Panicked a little yesterday when I was getting liquid co2 on my hands after I grabbed it and tried to shut it off but lessons learned and I tested it for leaks with soapy water. My drop checker is a deep green but my dwarf hair grass seems happy. Just can't wait for the cycle to finish so I can get some blummin fish in!


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Apr 2014)

Did you get a nasty burn from the co2 getting your hand or did you get lucky.
Glad you got sorted and what a nice man swapping it for you, was it free?
The solenoid sound like it will be fine because the liquid co2 came from the adapter and didn't get forced  through the reg which can do damage to the reg, solenoid and tubing


----------



## michael woods (20 Apr 2014)

No fortunately I was lucky and suffered bothered but a bruised pride! I know yeah, it wasn't free exactly. I had to purchase the right to use on the cylinder but that lasts for 5 years and I get free refills  well after a somewhat sleepless night...I've awoke to my solenoid kicking in at 7am and the system is running just fine! Relieved is an understatement


----------



## Andy Thurston (20 Apr 2014)

> it wasn't free exactly. I had to purchase the right to use on the cylinder but that lasts for 5 years and I get free refills


Sounds good how much did it cost, if you don't mind me asking That might be worth adding to the "where to buy co2" list on the forum


----------

